# Mit welchem Flaschenhalter verliert man keine Flaschen...?



## RobBj123 (30. Juni 2003)

Irgendwie gehen mir immer wieder Flaschen verloren... Im Moment habe ich die Profile Flaschenhalter, und ich finde die halten die Flaschen schon recht fest, trotzdem ist mir gestern wieder eine abhanden gekommen...

Also was wäre euer Tip, mit welchem Halter hattet ihr noch die wenigsten Probleme?


----------



## Quen (30. Juni 2003)

Tja also meine Tune-Halter haben gestern mal gehalten  Hab allerdings vor den "holprigen" Abfahrten die Flasche nochmal ein Stück in den Halter "gedrückt", aber das geht ja nur bei den Tune...

Kauf Dir doch nen Camelbak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banjo-ellritze (30. Juni 2003)

hallo,

also das ist ein thema, mit dem ich mich schon laenger beschaeftige. ich hab noch keinen halter gefunden, der 100 %ig ist. ich helfe mir, indem ich an den haltern soweit rumbiege, bis die flasche schoen straff sitzt, ist aber nur eine notloesung.
ein camelbag hab ich auch, aber da putzt man danach ja laenger als man gefahren ist....
ich bin mal gespannt ob vielleicht jemand von euch DEN flaschenhalter kennt, die loesung des problems! wenn ja, dann bitte posten, mit angabe der bezugsquelle...

gruesse,
mathias


----------



## Rune Roxx (30. Juni 2003)

Habe noch nie Probleme mit X-Tasy gehabt (das ist nicht zweideutig zu verstehen!!).


----------



## tomke (30. Juni 2003)

Ringlé H2O!

mehr sog i ned


----------



## nun_der_chef (1. Juli 2003)

ELITE - da habe ich noch nix verloren. 

Bin aber auch auf Camelbak umgestiegen. Benutze die Flasche nur noch bei kurzen ausfahrten. Da ich nur Wasser in der Trinbkblase habe, ist die auch schnell geputzt.


----------



## Principia (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Quen _
> *Tja also meine Tune-Halter haben gestern mal gehalten  Hab allerdings vor den "holprigen" Abfahrten die Flasche nochmal ein Stück in den Halter "gedrückt", aber das geht ja nur bei den Tune... *



genau so siehts bei mir auch aus...mit dem tune kann man keine flaschen verlieren, ausser das filigrane teil reisst ab...


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (1. Juli 2003)

hält Super.  Die Flasche rüttelt sich nicht lose, weil sie in den Halter zurückrutschen kann.
Ich hab meine Flasche erst einmal überfahren, da hab ich sie aber am Halter vorbeigesteckt


----------



## redrace (1. Juli 2003)

HUHU

Ich fahre schon seit einem Jahr den Tacx Alure, und hab noch nie eine Flasche verloren!!

gruß


----------



## polo (1. Juli 2003)

einfacher als ein neuer Flaschenhalter ist es, Gewebeband an der entsprechenden Stelle um die Buddel zu wickeln.


----------



## Gulaschmeister (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nun_der_chef _
> *Bin aber auch auf Camelbak umgestiegen. Benutze die Flasche nur noch bei kurzen ausfahrten. Da ich nur Wasser in der Trinbkblase habe, ist die auch schnell geputzt. *



Jau, Wasser rein und gut ist. Da braucht mal keine Flaschen mehr (was an meinem G-Zero sowieso kaum geht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (1. Juli 2003)

Danke für die Antworten... 

Der Tacx Allure sieht ja schonmal nicht schlecht aus, vielleicht probiere ich den mal (kostet auch nicht so viel). 

Tune finde ich recht teuer, außerdem kann man nur die Tacx Flaschen benutzen. 

Camelbak ist eh keine Option, und Gewebeband um die Flasche ist glaube ich auch nicht das wahre.


----------



## Quen (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael _
> *
> 
> genau so siehts bei mir auch aus...mit dem tune kann man keine flaschen verlieren, ausser das filigrane teil reisst ab... *


Ja aaabeeer... in Willingen hab ich auch ne Flasche verloren! Dummerweise nach ca. 15km und natürlich die ganz volle...


----------



## banjo-ellritze (1. Juli 2003)

hallo,

vielleicht muss man auch zwischen fully und hardtail unterscheiden. bei einem fully liegen die flaschen bestimmt nicht so schnell draussen, während bei einem hardtail und entsprechender fahrweise (rennen...) die flasche schnell weg ist, besonders die vollen. meistens merkt man ja auch nicht gleich, das man die flasche verloren hat, da das meistens im downhill oder so passiert.
uebrigens hab ich auch schon mit elite flaschenhaltern "verluste " gehabt.....


gruesse,
mathias


----------



## Speedster (1. Juli 2003)

Mein Tipp: Specialized! Und zwar den Halter "RIB CAGE" und die Flasche "BIG MOUTH". Der Halter hat einen Gummi(?)-Zug und die Flasche ist aus zähem, fast klebrigem Kunststoff -> wirklich fester Sitz. Ich glaube, man könnte das Bike kopfüber drehen, 1 Meter hoch in die Luft stemmen und fallen lassen: die Flasche würde im Halter bleiben.

Klitzekleiner Nachteil: wenn man wirklich mal trinken will unterwegs und es ist vielleicht gerade niemand da, der einem behilflich sein könnte, dann braucht man schon beide Hände und einen eisernen Willen, um die Flasche allein aus dem Halter zu ziehen. Aber das trainiert ...


----------



## Rune Roxx (1. Juli 2003)

Habe am MTB auch den Rib Cage pro von Specialized... allerdings sind die Flaschen da nicht ganz so fest, wie im X-Tasy (verloren hab ich trotzdem noch keine).


----------



## phiro (1. Juli 2003)

ich hab auch nen Halter von Specialized (auch recht leicht), weis aber die genaue Bezeichnung nicht (hab den bei meinem Local-Dealer geholt)

hab mit dem in bestimmt 20 Rennen noch keine einzige Flasche verloren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theBikeMike (1. Juli 2003)

Specialized Ribcage, nicht mal besonders schwer, hält aber super (PowerBar 0,75l Flasche)


----------



## Plasmo (1. Juli 2003)

Hol Dir die Standart Elitehalter und Du verlierst sicher keine Flasche mehr 


Ciao.


----------



## Speedster (1. Juli 2003)

Also, RobBj123 - ich hoffe, du liest noch mit - denn irgendwie zeichnet sich in Beantwortung deiner Frage doch langsam ein deutlicher Trend ab ...


----------



## RobBj123 (1. Juli 2003)

Jep, ich lese noch mit... Hatte aber gerade wichtigeres zu tun (Zeitfahren )...

Von dem Ribcage habe ich auch schon ne Menge gutes gehört, allerdings erschien mir der recht filigran... Und auf eine bestimmte Flaschensorte werde ich mich nicht festlegen.


----------



## iNSANE! (1. Juli 2003)

Der RIBCage ist super. Am MTB fahr ich den Elite Standard Halter und hab noch nie ne Flasche verloren.

@Camelbager: Ich hab auch einen; aber wer von euch mag immer nen Rucksack aufhaben? Gerade bei großer Hitze ist das doch irgendwie lästig find' ich. Und wer fährt schon mit nem Camelbag Rennen?!


----------



## Rune Roxx (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *Von dem Ribcage habe ich auch schon ne Menge gutes gehört, allerdings erschien mir der recht filigran... *



Nee - den bekommst du nicht kaputt. Und an deinem Cube Elite Teamline sieht er natürlich doppelt gut aus (und jetzt rat mal, was ich fahr )


----------



## kette rechts (1. Juli 2003)

probier mal den tao-halter von tacx. habe ich an meinem scalpel. bin damit sehr zufrieden & mußte noch nie eine flasche aufsammeln.


----------



## Speedster (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *Hatte aber gerade wichtigeres zu tun (Zeitfahren )...*


Erzähl' mal näheres, wenn du magst - falls du nicht zu sehr OT gehen willst, per PM.


----------



## RobBj123 (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *(und jetzt rat mal, was ich fahr ) *



Cube Elite Teamline ?!? ;-)

Na ich denke, ich werd nachher mal beim Laden vorbeischauen und 2 Flaschenhalter kaufen... Die anderen verkaufe ich meinem Papa oder so, dem fliegen da keine Flaschen raus :-D

@Speedster: Hier in Hildesheim wird die Kreismeisterschaft in vier Läufen ausgefahren, Rundstreckenrennen, Straßenrennen, Zeitfahren und Bergzeitfahren. Und gestern war Zeitfahren, war aber recht langweilig...


----------



## chrisu (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *.. Und auf eine bestimmte Flaschensorte werde ich mich nicht festlegen. *




tja, dann schaut's eher trübe aus mit tune, tacx und anderen haltern, die eine konkave flaschenform benötigen...

nd doch muss ich sagen, der tune ist der beste.
und trinkblase reinigen....komisch, mach immer drei-vier coregatabs rein und dann is gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chrisu _
> *nd doch muss ich sagen, der tune ist der beste.*



Inzwischen hab ich nen Haufen Flaschen und möchte die nicht einfach wegschmeißen... Außerdem bekommt man hin und wieder bei Rennen (z.B. den großen Marathons) Flaschen angereicht, das ist sehr praktisch und darauf möchte ich bestimmt nicht verzichten!


----------



## Manitou (2. Juli 2003)

Den besten hat Trek im Angebot!!!!

Manitou


----------



## Manitou (2. Juli 2003)




----------



## RobBj123 (2. Juli 2003)

Und jetzt die Preisfrage: Wie befestige ich den Specialized Ribcage an dem Cube-Sattelrohr _ohne_ dass die Flasche ans Unterrohr stößt...? 



*arg* Ich hasse Selbstbau...!


----------



## Rune Roxx (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *Und jetzt die Preisfrage: Wie befestige ich den Specialized Ribcage an dem Cube-Sattelrohr ohne dass die Flasche ans Unterrohr stößt...? *



Das Problem hab ich auch (18er Rahmen... und ja: es ist das Cube Team Elite - von 02!). 

Möglichkeit 1: mach's wie ICE-T und "don't give a F..."
Möglichkeit 2: besorg dir so Spezialadapter beim Radhändler. Hab leider keine Ahnung, wie die Dinger heißen - hatte mal welche am alten RR - da haben die SIGG-Bottles (Drecksdinger...) nicht in den Slopingrahmen gepasst. Der Flaschenhalter wird dadurch einfach ein paar cm weiter nach oben verschoben.


----------



## RobBj123 (2. Juli 2003)

Es gibt noch etwas schlimmeres als Selbstbau: Adapter... Lieber mache ich die Langlöcher etwas größer, sollte eigentlich nicht sooo schwer sein!


----------



## RobBj123 (2. Juli 2003)

PS: Zeig mal her dein Radl...!


----------



## Rune Roxx (2. Juli 2003)

Muss erst ein Foto machen... und dich daher auf morgen vertrösten!


----------



## Heinerich (6. Juli 2003)

Elite Patao für 66mm Flaschen!  

Heinerich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caracal (6. Juli 2003)

Wenn ihr Interesse an einem Flaschenhalter habt mit dem man seine Flaschen verliert, dann kauft euch den 'Xtreme Multi Cage' von Rose. Ist eine lustige Fehlkonstruktion bei der sich u.U. bei leichtem Gelände die Metallhalterung aus dem Plastik löst und mitsamt der Flasche einen Abgang macht.


----------



## Rune Roxx (19. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Muss erst ein Foto machen... und dich daher auf morgen vertrösten! *



Morgen ist zwar nicht wirklich heute, aber dennoch:


----------



## Principia (19. Juli 2003)

@rune...

sehr schönes rad....ich dachte du fährst nur mit dem giant  

gruzz michael


----------



## RobBj123 (19. Juli 2003)

Jau, sehr schönes Rad! 

Ich hab übrigens inzwischen zwei Specialized Flaschenhalter, den einen musste ich zwar leicht modifizieren damit er passte, aber bis jetzt halten die Flaschen noch


----------



## Offroad (20. Juli 2003)

Fahre den Snake-Flaschenhalter. Sieht aus wie eine Schlange die sich um die Flasche wickelt. Beim Bergauflaufen mit Jeans nicht so geeignet da dann die Hosen gerne einhängen, aber verloren hab ich noch nie eine Flasche (wobei ich auch meist ohne fahr).


----------



## Rune Roxx (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael _
> *ich dachte du fährst nur mit dem giant  *



Na ja... da ist schon was dran. MTB fahre ich nur noch, wenn mich Freunde (die nicht RR fahren) fragen, ob ich zu ner Tour mitkomme. Bin dabei den Sport aufzugeben. 

Ein gutes Resultat am Samstag wäre DIE Gelegenheit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (21. Juli 2003)

was fahrt denn ihr für terrain das ihr immer eure flaschen verliert? *g* also ich hab bis jetz noch nie eine verloren.. hab 2 stinknormale flaschenhalter... wo man die flasche schön reinsteckt, und die sitzt auch fest.


mfg benni


----------



## RobBj123 (21. Juli 2003)

Längere Treppen sind immer eine ganz schöne Herausforderung für Flaschenhalter...! Auch sonst ist mir das schon auf ruppigen Trails schon passiert.


----------



## bigf00t (24. Juli 2003)

falls du dich noch nicht entschieden hast (habe mir jeztzt nicht alles durchgelesen) - kann dir den zefal carbon empfehlen, habe mit ihm noch nie eine flasche verloren 




dagegen negetive erfahrungenen mit: profile cage (halteteil unten gebrochen), specialized rib cage(volle flasche (0,75l) laufend verloren) und elite ciussi gel (flasche sitzt durch gelzeug zu fest, aber sie klappert trotzdem).

siehe auch andere diskussion


----------



## Silent (27. Juli 2003)

Ich habe auch nur einfache Top-Peak Flaschenhalten mit den entsprechenden Flaschen des Herstellers.
Die hab ich noch nie verloren, auch nicht beim Sturz wenn das Bike kopfüber gegangen ist.


----------



## Techniker (27. Juli 2003)

Ihr seit also die Kandidaten,
die immer in regelmäßgen Abständen
Ihre Trinkflaschen in Holperpassagen wegwerfen. 
Und vor allem ganz besonders gerne bei XC-Rennen. 
Ich gehöre nicht zu denen, die vorne mitfahren,
und somit ich bekomme das "Ergebnis" dieses Kampfes sehr direkt mit,
wenn ich an den Ansammlungen an Trinkflaschen vorbeifahre,
die gerade konzentriert an bestimmten Stellen liegen. 
Das schaut echt aus, wie nach ner großen Schlacht 

Ich bleibe da lieber bei meinem Schwergewicht Camelbak  
Getreu dem Motto:
 Hydrate  or  die 

Wenn jemand bei nem XC-Rennen, genannt Marathon,
(meistens) auf der mittleren Runde hinterherfährt,
d.h. nicht im Mainstream der fleißigen Flaschenwegwerfer ist
und sich beim Anblick der rumliegenden Trinkflaschen
fast totlacht und vom Bike kippt,
dann wird es sich mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit
um meine Person handeln. 

Nachtrag: Vielleicht sollte ich einen
"Trinkflascheneinsammelzurückbringservice" anbieten,
der Umwelt und den geplagten Durstigen zuliebe.


----------



## RobBj123 (28. Juli 2003)

Boa, wie ich solche Antworten liebe...!

Da kommt einer, hat keine Ahnung von garnix und muss unbedingt seinen Senf dazu geben. 

Wer bitte fährt schon bei einem Cross Country Rennen mit Camelbak?!? Bei einem Cross Country Rennen brauche ich ungefährt 2 Liter zu Trinken, plus Camelbak wären das ca. 2,5kg. Eine Trinkflasche wiegt gefüllt ca. 500g. Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass ich freiwillig 2kg mehr mitschleppe, oder? 

Bei einem Marathon mag ein Camelbak ja noch ganz vernünftig sein, da ist es ja auch wesentlich schwieriger Flaschen angereicht zu bekommen, trotzdem mag ich das Gewackel auf dem Rücken nicht und fahre mit Flaschen! 

Außerdem beweist ja die Tatsache, dass ich mit dem Ribcage noch keine Flasche verloren habe, dass es auch anders geht...

mfg Rob

PS: Cross-Country _Racing_ Forum...


----------



## Akumlehn (28. Juli 2003)

Hi

@techniker:
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... einfach mal Fresse halten - Dieter Nuhr

@rest der den sinn des threads verstanden hat 
Hab mir nach Empfehlungen hier den Tacx Tao mal gekauft.
Schick sieht er aus, aber ob der wirklich die Flaschen hält? die gehen da doch sehr leicht rein und raus...
Profile hatte ich vorher, eigentlich nie Probleme bis dies Jahr in Clausthal Zellerfeld beim Marathon. Hab den jetzt innen mit Isolierband aufgepolstert, jetzt sitzen die Flaschen deutlich fester.
Den Zefal Carbon hab ich auch noch am Trainingsrad. Und heute prompt im Training ne Flasche verloren. Obwohl es nich wirklich zur Sache ging. War halt Höhenmeter schrubben angesagt auffer Forstautobahn...
Naja werde mir dann wohl nochmal den RibCage genehmigen. Wie er aussieht ist Wurst, ich will nur keine Flaschen verlieren 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## blackwatcher (29. Juli 2003)

Ich habe mir heute den Specialized Ribcage gekauft und war eben gleich mal auf Tour.Ich muss sagen Spitze!.Damit kann man seine Flasche gar nicht verlieren.


----------



## Speedster (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blackwatcher _
> *[Specialized Ribcage] Ich muss sagen Spitze!.Damit kann man seine Flasche gar nicht verlieren. *


Sach ich doch ...


----------



## RobBj123 (29. Juli 2003)

Stimmt! 

*immernochauftechnikersantwortwart* ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petcash (1. August 2003)

...und die fehlen hier ein bißchen  

Die Spec-Rip Cages kann ich sehr empfehlen, die tun was sie sollen und zerkratzen die bottles nicht (-wie die drahtteile).

Es gibt den Rip Cage... (sorry für die unschärfe)


----------



## petcash (1. August 2003)

und den Rip Cage Pro ( 40 g lt Spec, der andere 45g)


----------



## petcash (1. August 2003)

beim Profile reisst zwar der Gummi  ,
aber den braucht ja hier keiner... -packt auch kräftig zu


----------



## petcash (1. August 2003)

der Vollstöndigkeit halber noch der hier,
ist ein Minoura Titanium anno 1994, super leicht
und weil er so schön filigran ist darf er an´s RR (wo er seine Pflicht sogar mit 1L-Pullen erfüllt, beim MTB wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher...

Hydrate or die 
 petcash


----------



## cibi (2. August 2003)

Elite Halter und 1 Liter PET- Flasche :

- Kostet fast nichts

- leicht,klapperfrei und hält durch leichtes 
  Übermaß der Flasche bombenfest

- kein Beigeschmack

- mit etwas Übung (oder Umbau) auch während
  der Fahrt zu trinken

- 2 Liter an Bord

- Reinigung übernimmt Abfüller


----------



## RobBj123 (3. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cibinium _
> * [...] *



... "_Cross-Country Racing_" Forum!!!


----------



## petcash (4. August 2003)

Kann es sein ,dass du gerne beim Team Gerolsteiner  mitfahren würdest?  

Dann kann ich mir die sache mit den schraubverschluss-flaschen erklären; da man im team fährt ist immer einer um einen ´rum der mitthilft, den verschluss aufzudrehen (vgl.: Wasserholer, Flaschenöffner) -oder fährst du vielleicht kunstrad?

trotzdem "Danke" für den gutgemeinten Tipp (-ja, jetzt mit 2 "T").

petcash


----------



## SimplonDave (13. August 2003)

die ELITE Flaschenhalter von PLATO sind eicht stabil und halten alles. und sind sehhr leicht!! wenn das nicht genügt einfach etwas klebeband um die flaschen wickeln und dann haten sie noch strenger da sie etwas dicker werden.
und wenn alles nichts nützt... kauf dir einen cambelback oder wie man das schreibt (trinkrucksack is sehr nützlich)

lg

ps. keep hydrated


----------



## RobBj123 (13. August 2003)

Du meinst den *Patao* Flaschenhalter von *Elite*, oder?

Und der hält die Flasche wirklich in jeder Situation? Ich finde dafür sieht er etwas filigran aus...

Und Klebenband kommt überhaupt nicht in die Tüte, das ist doch Blödsinn, 10 oder so Flaschen mit Klebenband umwickeln... Nee nee nee...

Zum Thema Camelbak hab ich oben auch schon was geschrieben, solltest du mal lesen (oder fährst du bei nem CC Rennen mit Camelbak?)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimplonDave (14. August 2003)

*g* ja ich meinte die Platos von Elite *gg*  

naja also der camelbak ist sicher nützlich bei touren. und bei längeren rennen... oder bei langen marathons fahr ich auch mit dem camelbak da ich einfach nicht mit 2 trinkflaschen auskomm. Aber ich hab einen ganz kleinen camelbak der stört einen kaum beim biken. 

Aber bei normalen Marathons mit ca. 50 km distanz und Rundenrennen verwende ich nur Trinkflaschen. und die Platos von Elite *gg* haben bis jetzt immer gehalten.  also Prost!  

lg


----------



## phiro (14. August 2003)

@SimplonDave

lernst dus nie????

die Teile heißen nicht PLATO sondern PATAO


----------



## SimplonDave (14. August 2003)

achsoooo *gg* hab da ganz drübergelesen naja Plato hab i mir scho so angewöhnt,.. für mich sinds jetzt Platos *gg*


----------



## flieger2 (28. August 2003)

Hallo,

ich kann auch nur denn Carbonhalter von tune empfehlen
schön leicht und die Flasche ist mir noch nie rausgefallen!!!

LG Patrick


----------



## RobBj123 (28. August 2003)

lol... wenn ein Halter Flaschen verliert, dann isses dieser Tunehalter...! Hab schon von mehreren Leuten gehört, die damit Flaschen verloren haben, außerdem klemmen die Flaschen da so verdammt fest drin.


----------



## petcash (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *lol... wenn ein Halter Flaschen verliert, dann isses dieser Tunehalter...! Hab schon von mehreren Leuten gehört, die damit Flaschen verloren haben, außerdem klemmen die Flaschen da so verdammt fest drin. *



 verlieren... (zu) fest drin???

Was´n nu?

petcash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von petcash _
> *
> 
> verlieren... (zu) fest drin???
> ...



gibt es beides !
es sind halt handmade teile, die fertigungstoleranzen mit eingeschlossen !!!

bei meinen trifft eher das letztere zu. stichwort: bombenfest 
das ganze verstärkt sich sogar noch wenn man iso-zeugs inner flasche hat un dieses ein wenig über die flasche läut muss man ganz schön drehen bis der halter die flsche freigibt....


----------



## flieger2 (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *lol... wenn ein Halter Flaschen verliert, dann isses dieser Tunehalter...! Hab schon von mehreren Leuten gehört, die damit Flaschen verloren haben, außerdem klemmen die Flaschen da so verdammt fest drin. *




Du mußt dich schon entscheiden, bevor du mein Urteil anzweifelst,
und Dich auf Aussagen anderer berufst!!!

Ich hab meine Flasche noch nie verloren, sogar bei den ein oder anderen Sturz!!!


----------



## RobBj123 (29. August 2003)

Okay, ich gebe zu, was ich da geschrieben habe klingt etwas unlogisch...

Im Rennen letztens ist dem Fahrer direkt vor mir die Flasche aus dem Tunehalter geflogen, und ich möchte halt nicht, dass mir sowas auch passiert... Und das war keine besonders holprige Abfahrt. Er meinte auch, dass ihm das zum ersten Mal passiert war, aber ärgerlich wars halt trotzdem! 

Andererseits gibt es ja wohl das Problem, dass sich die Flaschen mit der Zeit festrütteln, dann bekommt man sie sehr schwer aus dem Halter, und da die Zeit zum Trinken bei Rennen eh schon recht begrenzt ist, muss das doch nicht sein...

Also sitzt die Flasche erst zu lose, so dass sie rausfliegt, und mit der Zeit rüttelt sie sich so fest, dass man sie nicht mehr rausbekommt...


----------



## Krassbiker (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von banjo-ellritze _
> *ein camelbag hab ich auch, aber da putzt man danach ja laenger als man gefahren ist....
> *



Mußt nicht so arg putzen. Meiner ist zwar etwas vermodert, aber das Trinken schmeckt trotzdem noch ganz gut.


----------



## Carbonator (30. August 2003)

keuft euch den Leichtgewichtssieger dieses Jahres. den Tao Tacx. Absolut geiles design, sehr leicht und ich bin damit downhills geknattert mitm cc-bike und ihr bekommt die flasche einfach nich raus...


----------



## Akumlehn (30. August 2003)

Tach

der Tao ist die Lachnr vorm Herrn....
Sorry aber anders kann man das net beschreiben.
Hätte ich man im Laden vorher mla ne Flasche reingesteckt  
Manche Flaschen sitzen ja auch gut fest, aber andere dagegen, da muss man schon auffem schlechten Radweg gucken ob die noch da sind...

Muss wohl doch mal ne Tagesproduktion von den RibCages aufkaufen 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Christer (31. August 2003)

Hallo, 

hier wurde ja bis jetzt viel gutes über den Rip Cage von Specialized geschrieben. Fahrt ihr denn den normalen Rip Cage oder den Rip Cage Pro? Unterscheiden sich die beiden im parktischen Gebrauch? 

Danke für Info. 

Gruß

Christian


----------



## RobBj123 (1. September 2003)

Ich fahre jetzt den Ribcage, der hält die Flaschen (bisher...) in jeder Situation bombenfest! Der Ribcage pro sieht finde ich etwas filigraner aus und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass er die Flaschen nicht ganz so gut hält... Dafür ist das Carbondesign natürlich der Hammer!


----------



## Moose (3. September 2003)

Specialized Rib Cage, noch nie eine Flasche verloren.


----------



## Caracal (5. September 2003)

Hab mir auf diesen Thread hin mal den Rib Cage Pro besorgt und das Teil hält wirklich gut, allerdings steht der Test am MTB noch aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ueli (11. September 2003)

Habt ihr es schon mal mit Trinkrucksäcken probiert?
Da hat man schön die Hände frei und kann sogar mehr mitnehmen als in den Flaschen.

z.B. hier:
www.liquipak.de

Grüße


----------



## phiro (11. September 2003)

@ueli

ach nee sag blos, davon haben wir ehrlich noch nix gehört, ist das ne neue Erfindung

wie schon mal jemand anderes schrieb ist die Frage im CC-Forum gepostet worden, und im CC-Rennen z.b. ist es sehr unvorteilhaft mit Trinkrucksack zu fahren, deshalb ist der Camelback oftmals keine Alternative zur Flasche.......


----------



## hügelflitzer (12. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen, 

also ich glaube schon, daß der Trinkrucksack (gibt es ja in verschiedenen Größen und Ausführungen) eine echte Altrenative 
zur Flasche ist. Ich habe im Rennbetrieb vor ein paar Jahren von der Flasche auf Camel-back aumgestellt, weil ich die Bottels immer verloren habe (Kurz nach dem Start - gut vorne mit dabei - man könnte ja mal was trinken - *******, wo ist die Flasche...).
Wenn Du dann keinen Betreuer an der Strecke stehen hast....

Natürlich muß man sich an das Teil gewöhnen. Wobei ich glaube, daß vor allem das Trinken an sich gewöhnungsbedürftig ist (nicht wie bei der Flasche draufdrücken und der Mund ist voll, sondern eben kleinere Mengen vor sich hin - nuckeln). Das man das Teil auf dem Rücken hat, vergißt man aber so schnell wie man den Helm vergißt.
(mein persönlicher Eindruck natürlich). 

Wenn man sich an die kleineren "Durchflußmengen / Fördermengen pro Zeiteinheit" (äähhemm) erst mal gewöhnt hat, wird man einfach öfter und in kleineren Portionen trinken. Ich   
habe festgestellt, daß wenn ich mit dem Ding unterwegs bin, in der Regel  häufiger und mehr Flüssigkeit zu mir nehme - und das ist ja eigentlich der Sinn   
Weiterer Vorteil ist natürlich, daß man zu Zeiten und an Stellen trinken kann (einfach den Schlauch in den Mund), wo andere nicht 
im Traum daran denken würden ,eine Hand vom Lenker zu nehmen 
(Todesabfahrten, Todesrampen, Singeltrails sausssss,.....) 

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, daß man bei einem Flachköpper vom Rad was weiches / schützendes im Rücken hat. Habe ich zwar selber noch nicht ausprobiert wie sich dieser Schutz im Notfall auswirkt, kann mir das aber schon gut vorstellen. 

Beim Training fahre ich aber auch mit Flaschen, weil 
mir der Reinigugsaufwand des Teils über die Woche gesehen einfach zu groß ist. 

Also, einfach mal ausprobieren - es muß ja nicht das Touring - Teil 
mit den zusätzlichen 100l Stauraum sein.


----------



## Deleted 16516 (12. September 2003)

tao von tacx. da geht nix verloren und sieht super aus.


----------



## drbalrog (12. September 2003)

hi folks, 

ich habe mal eine frage bzgl. einem flaschenhalter der mich beim diesjährigen ötzi tief beeindruckt hat. 
da hatte einer einen flaschhalter für 2 flaschen am sattel befestigt. das ist per se ja noch nix neues, aber bei dem waren die flaschen fast waagerecht, so leicht schräg nach oben hinten angebracht. 
das wäre doch auch die ideale position fürs renn- oder trirad. 
kennt einer von euch den halter und wenn ja, vielleicht auch eine möglichkeit, ihn zu besorgen? 

gruß matthias


----------



## Customizor (13. September 2003)

Der Flaschenhalter heißt Aqua Rack und ist von Profile
eigentlich speziel für Triathlon gefertigt!

http://www.tripower.de/katalog/profile/radzubehoer.htm

da gibbet den, kostenpunkt: 33

update:
upsala, sry, waagerecht hattest du ja gesagt, sry


----------



## Beppe (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von erzkopf _
> *tao von tacx. da geht nix verloren und sieht super aus. *



Der Hauptgrund für den Flaschenverlust ist doch, daß die Flasche nicht zum Halter passt.
OK es gibt auch Halter, die für die Tonne sind, genauso Flaschen die zu dünn sind.
Mit Tao und No Name Flasche hab ich noch absolut keine Probleme gehabt!

Grüsse


----------



## Speedmaster (16. September 2003)

Ich fahre seit ein paar Wochen mit dem Rib Cage von Specialized und einer Sigg-Aluflasche durch die Gegend. Auch auf äußerst ruppigen Trails ist mir die Flasche bisher nicht verlorengegangen. Ich kann also nur, wie die anderen, die den Rib Cage empfehlen, diesen Flaschenhalter anraten. Durch sein flexibles Gummiband paßt er sich jeder Flaschenform gut an.


----------



## blackwatcher (19. September 2003)

Ich habe den Ripcage in schwarz mit rotem Gummiband.Es wäre der Hammer wenn das Gummi gelb wäre würde besser zu meinem Bike passen.Jetzt die Frage an die Lackierer im Forum.Gibt es ne gelbe Farbe die auf dem spröden Gummi haftet und das rot vollkommen überdeckt?Spraydose oder andere Farbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaFahrer (5. Oktober 2003)

Hilfe!!

Ich bin absoluter Fan vom Rib Cage, und will meine in die Jahre gekommenen Festhalter 
gegen einen neuen austauschen und gleich noch einen Bruder dazu kaufen. 
Ich brauche also zwei Stück, finde aber keinen Shop, der die Dinger noch anbietet.

Habt ihr einen Tipp??!!


Wohl sein,

Oliver


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Oktober 2003)

Hmm,

Hier schon versucht?

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## SofaFahrer (6. Oktober 2003)

Hi Eh,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Wenn die jetzt noch ganz schwarz oder zumindest ein graues Gummie hätten, wäre es perfekto.

Grüsse,

Oliver


----------



## king_f (7. Oktober 2003)

kenne das problem.

hatte schon viele flaschenhalter, habe seit anfang jahr an bike und rennrad *elite ciussi* halter montiert, die sind perfekt!!!


----------



## Gianti Maxi (13. Oktober 2003)

Ich kann dir nur die von ELITE empfehlen zwar teuer aber dafür machen die äuserlich was her und sind noch super leicht.
Ich bin mit den Teilen schon ruppige Strecken gefahren ohne meine Drinkdroge zuverlieren.

MFG Cu Gianti Maxi


----------

